# The Proof is in the Pictures



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I could never post all the pictures that are in this article I wrote for my grand children. Here is a link
http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2009/10/proof-is-in-pictures.html

Hope you enjoy. ET


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome photo's wilded, how many campfires left to tell all the stories from your adventures? Told myself after my first trip to Central America in 73-74 that I had to take more pictures, did a bit but never not enough.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good stuff, Ed! I felt like I was right there with you when I started reading the article but then you mentioned "full heads of hair" and I felt a total disconnect. Hopefully a balding guy can still create some good memories out here.









Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

We never get to take enough pictures and I am usually doing the taking so I am not in them anyway. Be sure and read the comments below the article if you get a chance. What people say often give you a lot of insight. ET


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Lots of memories. Shoot, I remember when most of those clothes and hats were in fashion!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Lots of memories. Shoot, I remember when most of those clothes and hats were in fashion!


Heck I still wear some of those hats, course that is all that will still fit.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool pics Ed, I wish my family had taken a lot more pictures. It's always on my mind to take more but it does not always get done. Thankfully my middle daughter has a mind for pictures. Although she has a few that I wish she did not ! At least my Grand kids will know that Grandpa was a character of sorts.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> Heck I still wear some of those hats, course that is all that will still fit.


Well, I really should have said hat "crease" styles. Never had one of the exploding chicken hat bands that the young lady is wearing though.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

She had a friend that made those from the pheasants we killed each year.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

That encourages us to continue or start taking more pictures. Great photos ! Did you ever take any of those animals ?? ha ha


----------

